# Homeade socks



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am looking for ideas-dimensions for homemade windsocks. I have searched the forum and I havent found the info I was needing.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Search the past articles.

Making your own is not too cost effective IMO. You would be better off buying the bags presewn and grommetted, and the stakes, painting them and assemblying them to save $

Here is the article http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/northwind-decoys.php


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

I made about 6 hundred. I learned to sew really quick over a few months. I think making them wasn't so bad at all. I enjoyed doing it but it is time consuming.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I can get them sewn real cheap and the tyvek is free so I figured it was a good project to get me through the last couple of weeks before the opener. How long should I make them. How wide. these are the things I was unable to find in the other articles on the site.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I had free tyvek and i have sewed 350 so far and cut my own corragated plastic heads and staked them. I made my bags about 19"L x 12"W, and a 4-5" hole.


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

My dimensions were about the same....17-19 long and 10-12 wide


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bigger is better. Mine are longer and wider...

Grommeting is a ***** unless you have a heavy duty grommet machine.

The tyvek on house wrap is NOT the same as used on decoys, it is type 1443r if I remember right.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I cut mine 20 x 14...I prefer a smaller sock over larger socks cus it takes less wind to pick them up...I also prefer to custome make silosocks, over traditional socks...Less time invalved...


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

How much money did you all save after it was all said and done? I've got nothing but time. (granted I can find some Tyvek cheap)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Bigger is better. Mine are longer and wider...


So your's must be the best. :roll:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> > Bigger is better. Mine are longer and wider...
> 
> 
> So your's must be the best. :roll:


Here are some homemade socks my grandma made me...









Come on guys. Let's not turn this thread into an argument like 99% percent of the others going around. Have fun and remember Mike Taddy's latest article, _Respecting Adversity in Hunting_. 
Is anyone else still stuck at the office at this hour. Let me go home


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I bet you pickup all the chicks with them socks dont you...Do you think your grandma wil make me some too  It cost me about $25. bucks a dozen to make silosocks, youesing the kits...You can make them a bit cheeper if you get sheets of coroplast...I just wanted to make them a bit cheeper, but not have to much time raped up in it...That and like h20fwlr said, grommeting sucks if you do them all with a hand punch :beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

They come in raw sheets of 36"x36" and you have to trim them into shape..which would mean a size of 32"x30" with a 2 ft stake and when sewed would be about 8-10"wide by 2ft long wind wise


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:roll:

So why do manufacturers make oversize, magnum and Smag duck decoys? Same of Goose decoys?

It is about visibility. Bigger decoys are seen from a longer distance. And that gentlemen is why it is better as becuase decoying is all about attracting waterfowl, is it not?

Now I am not saying Smags for S&Bs should be used. But I do think oversized decoys are warranted over a lifesize one.

The reason for the smaller body of a silosock is because of the limitations of the amount of weight the spring steel stake can handle. But with reg wind socks you do not have that limitation. So a longer and a wider sock can be used for more visibility of the decoy spread. And you can always put a backbone in a wind sock if you so choose, as regardless if 18" or 23", if you have no wind, they look crappy unless you have a backbone.

BTW, the "Standard" sized NW sock 24" x 15" And that is all I was advocating by my post pointing out the sizes listed were smaller than normally made.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont think the size is going to make any difference personally. When you have 300 plus out, i doesnt matter just as long there not blown out of proportion.


----------

